# 2014 PFF Shark Tourney UPDATE!



## devinsdad

Alright anglers, I got with Clay-Doh this morning and the tournament will be the weekend of June 13th. Lets start using this thread for updates and all the smack talk that will be coming.

That weekend is the full moon so it will make for some good sharking at night. Tell your family and friends and lets make a huge turnout. You can't beat a $20 entry fee per person with 4-angler teams. Winner takes all the cash and there is no second place. :thumbup:

But be prepared because our team lost last year by 1/8" so Team Angler Management is out for payback...


----------



## bchadcherry

Where do I find our the rules we will be using?


----------



## b16lewis

that is the same weekend as the bill Hargreaves tournament so that is a no go for me. sounds fun though


----------



## devinsdad

Here are the rules and guidelines. 

Same tournament, only the dates have changed.

*"MEASURED PUBLICLY" *Is defined as bring the shark back to the general camping area (fire-pit area) where the majority of the campers/participants are congregated.
If you are not sure where to take your shark to be measured, Inquire on VHF channel 68 during tournament.



Taking a picture of a shark being measured is NOT "Measured Publicly."
Measuring a shark with only your team present is NOT "Measured Publicly."
 A Key Idea of the tournament is to provide shark-meat to those who come out to fish/hangout. Nothing will be wasted. Everyone appreciates catch and release practices, but if maybe this year 1 shark could be brought back to the camp it would feed a lot of hungry people.









If there are any questions, please contact Clay-Doh.

RULES:

*Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday June 13th, June 14th & June 15th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm June 15th. *
In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday Jun 12th before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth.


----------



## Tuffstuff

Yeah, be prepared. We had the big fish by a foot, but had the final measure in time wrong and got back after the tournament ended. No body's fault but mine.
Had a lot of fun any way - Tuff Stuff


----------



## devinsdad

We have a little more than a month to go! Do we have a count of how many teams are going to enter?


----------



## devinsdad

Could I please get an update on who all plan on fishing this years tournament? I am going to send Clay-Doh a PM to get an update from him. This is a really fun tournament with a free fish-fry for everyone on Saturday, June 14th. Since Snapper season ends on June 9th I would like to encourage those who like to spend a weekend fishing, eating and having a great time with fellow PFF members to join us. Feel free to PM or call me with any questions.
Gary 850-619-3203


----------



## devinsdad

*I Told My Wife Not To Spend $10k on Breast Inplants....*

You are a pervert for even looking at this post.... But now that I have your attention, who is going to fish the PFF Shark Tournament June 13th-15th? First place wins the entire pot of all entry fee's

Don't you hate public fishing forums where the majority if members are guys?!?! And I am sure some of the girls looked also....

Gary


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'd fish it if somebody needed an extra guy. Otherwise, I'll just kayak there and camp with everybody.

DD, that just ain't right...


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Looks like me and Dan will be one team, We just need a ride to Mcree
If that happens we will be ready and if someone would like to join our team we would be glad to have you.


----------



## Sharknut

Have 12/0 - will travel.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

How do we pay? Me and AndyS are teaming up, so y'all best practice your sad, loser faces now.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey guys, I'm very sorry to say I will not be able to put this on because of the storm for two reasons. One, being a commercial roofing contractor, my work load now is insane. I have had one day off from working on roofs in the 21 days since the storm, and have not been home before dark other than one of those days. And I don't see an end in sight anytime over the next couple months. I haven't even had time to more my lawn in these last the weeks. I am very sorry, there is just no way possible for me, and as you all know, it's a good bit of work preparing for the cook-up, etc.

The other reason, is many friends, including some of the people who come out for this tourney either: 
Lost everything they own in there homes due to the floods, some friends up to 4' of water inside, and are having to live else where now.

Other friends have volunteered a bunch of there time helping those ones out, and are now pressed for time due to that, and unable to take a break.

Others are either in the construction industry themselves, or the insurance industry, and working the same schedule I am, and also not able make it.

Add to that as said that that is the weekend the Hargraves rodeo, and the Guns & Houses Spearfishing Tournament the weekend before, that cuts out even of remaining people.

Again, I'm really sorry for the let down, I really enjoy these. We have had nine so far, so this one will be a special one, the 10th! That means a lot to me, and I am looking really forward to it, and want it to be the best ever!

Of course, just since its not the official 'Unofficial Semi-Annual Shark Fishing Tournament and Camp-Out', don't let that stop any you who have time get too Fort Mcree and enjoy the full moon weekend, and each others company! And if your guys adrenaline is all pumped, can always get a side bet together for who can nab biggest shark!


----------



## devinsdad

Clay- I hate to hear that. I guess I was one of the lucky ones not affected. Would anyone still like to get together and fish it? We could still do the $80 entry fee per team and award all entry fee money to the person with the largest legal shark. If we get enough teams interested it would still be fun.

The cookout would be up in the air unless someone wants to handle it.


----------



## MoganMan

It wont be official but I still think you guys need to get out there and fish your hearts out! Meet some new faces, learn new techniques, and beach some toothy critters! Excellent right up Clay-Doh, no one can blame you, you are doing the right thing in this situation, that storm really wreaked havoc on a lot of peoples lives.


----------



## beeritself

If I might make a suggestion - if it's not going to be sanctioned by a seasoned shark tournament host, let's cut it down to Friday - Saturday. 24 hours of Sharking, everyone can be home Saturday night and be rested for Father's Day. Next tournament we pick up as before. Plus we can have all Saturday night to play that Krispy Kreme ring toss game on the beach that I read about a few threads ago!! I know devinsdad was looking forward to that this weekend.


----------



## devinsdad

beeritself said:


> If I might make a suggestion - if it's not going to be sanctioned by a seasoned shark tournament host, let's cut it down to Friday - Saturday. 24 hours of Sharking, everyone can be home Saturday night and be rested for Father's Day. Next tournament we pick up as before. Plus we can have all Saturday night to play that Krispy Kreme ring toss game on the beach that I read about a few threads ago!! I know devinsdad was looking forward to that this weekend.


 Uh, no. I don't play the KK Ring Toss game..

However, I agree with your suggestion of keeping the tournament. I believe Ugly1 and his team were wanting to fish it from McRea and use their kayaks to drop baits. All we need is someone who will be fishing from shore to confirm shark lengths when one is brought in. That way it stays completely fair and no questions come up later. Plus if we don't do the fish fry, that is another $80 that goes into the hat for the winner.

Anyone still interested?!?!


----------



## aquatic argobull

I wish I could help more, but don't really have the equipment to have such a big fish fry. Like I said, I'll still be out there on kayak, so if anybody wants to use it to paddle out baits, it will be there. It's an ocean kayak trident 13.

As for me, it's much easier to camp/fish on a saturday night. I get out of work at 6ish on Friday.


----------



## beeritself

Hopefully more people are interested is the tournament style can stand. If not , I say we still fish!


----------



## Justin618

So are we doing largest shark or we doing largest shark per original rules? Orig in all rules were had to be harvested which took away hammer and tiger. So we going to do just largest shark period?


----------



## strongman

I'm no authority on the rules of the tournament, if we indeed do it, but if we aren't doing a fish fry, I believe we should go back to strictly the biggest fish caught, measured and documented by video or picture. Or we could wait another month or two when all the construction workers are slowing down and people are able to return to some sense of normalcy in their lives and do it then. Or do both! Either way, I'll be out there fishing...Tournament or no!
Just my $0.02


----------



## devinsdad

Strongman- I agree and would be willing to do it either way. Using the honor system would eliminate the need to have someone stationed somewhere doing the official measuring. We could easily print up cards and give one to each team and either video or take a pic of the fish with the card present just to make everyone feel more assured it is a fair catch.


----------



## Justin618

devinsdad said:


> Strongman- I agree and would be willing to do it either way. Using the honor system would eliminate the need to have someone stationed somewhere doing the official measuring. We could easily print up cards and give one to each team and either video or take a pic of the fish with the card present just to make everyone feel more assured it is a fair catch.


Honor system doesn't exist in some people. Some will exaggerate the measurement if money is involved.

We can do it though.


----------



## beeritself

Justin618 said:


> Honor system doesn't exist in some people. Some will exaggerate the measurement if money is involved. We can do it though.


Honor system would never work with money.


----------



## devinsdad

I hate to think that but I will take yours and Justins advice... Oh well, let's just consider this years shark tourney a no-go and try again next year.


----------



## HardHittaz00

So this is no longer happening? I was going to see about myself and my team trying to get off work and get in on this. 
How big and what species took the prize last year?


----------



## devinsdad

HardHittaz00 said:


> So this is no longer happening? I was going to see about myself and my team trying to get off work and get in on this.
> How big and what species took the prize last year?


 Unless someone wants to hold the money, measure the sharks and be the one to stay on the beach all weekend, then I would say it is off. Clay-Doh always made this a first class tournament but with his business and lack of time available, he doesn't have the ability to host it this year. 

Last year was the closest in tournament history. I don't remember the exact length of the winning shark but our team measured a Blacktip that was 1/8" shorter than the winning shark. Should have brought that damn stretching tool.....


----------



## beeritself

It was a blacktip in the 4-5' range. I know it doesn't sound large, we've landed many monsters; it just wasn't happening that weekend for anyone.


----------



## HardHittaz00

I know that feeling for sure. Some times it's just dead out there. No way of extending it out to another time? Or heck, even just freindly bets on who can crank in the biggest one? The whole ordeal just sounded like fun to me.


----------



## Snagged

Are we doing anything this weekend shark turney/sidebet anything?


----------



## Justin618

If there's enough people who want to do this I have been thinking of putting together something. Largest shark, any species. Next full moon. $20 entry to " test" the idea . 2 man teams. Winner takes all.

Lbsf only. Feet in the sand. 

Just gotta get past the possibky dishonest sharkers


----------



## strongman

When's the next full moon? I got this weekend off for the tournament already, so I'd be down with this weekend.


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> If there's enough people who want to do this I have been thinking of putting together something. Largest shark, any species. Next full moon. $20 entry to " test" the idea . 2 man teams. Winner takes all.
> 
> Lbsf only. Feet in the sand.
> 
> Just gotta get past the possibky dishonest sharkers


Do what the BHC does, have an item that you need to pose with in the shark pictures. Don't release what it is until the day of.


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> Do what the BHC does, have an item that you need to pose with in the shark pictures. Don't release what it is until the day of.


I was thinking same thing.

Next full moon is Thursday night. Friday is 99%. So still technically full in a ways. Could start friday at 5 pm and end Sunday at 5pm.

Full 48hrs give guys Sunday to prepare for work on monday.

If we getc enough people/teams I will prepare it. If not can do july. 

I've already been thinking so if we get the turnout I'll definitely put it time to set it up. Im still getting over a sickness so if I shark or not I'll still do the leg work to get it off the ground and rolling. 

Some things I've been thinking

1. Must be from the beach. No pier, jetty, or boat.
2. Kayak baits out or casting only.
3. Must take 1 pic with the shark and secret item and one more showing a honest measurement. Guys know sharks so if you say 8 ft and it doesn't look it, guys will call you out if an unsuccessful photo is taken.
4. Any shark. Can harvest or release. Follow all regulations. 
5. 2 man teams. No other angler can help in the fight, leadering, or be bait runner. The 2 men do all leg work. Others can be photo takers tho.
6. All pics will be sent to me and stored for review. Winner will be announced Sunday night.
7. $20 per person/$40 a team. Non refundable. Winner takes all.


I'll think of more.

I'm not a crook and a lot of guys can vouch that I won't run away with money or have any bias in the tourney. If a buddy wins great, if not then heyes next time. I'm a fair guy.

Pics need to be visible to and readable. If the measurement cannot be read, shark isndisqualified. Last year was won by 1/8", so I can't stress a quality measurement photo enough.

If all goes well can do this every month, up the entry fee, and even add in other winnings to the winner.

If you guys think this will work, please post up and we'll get it rolling. Guys want this and I'll set the foundation in place


----------



## Justin618

Oh, if no one catches a shark the entry fee is refundable. It's a test tourney so I have no use for it as far as gear for next time, purchasing this and that to support it. If only one shark is caught, obviously that shark wins.


----------



## MoganMan

sounds good to me, not sure about limiting to 2 man teams though, any shark over 9-10ft is going to require 3 people to land, or even get close to shore imo. Should have the anglers include a picture of the fight as well.


----------



## strongman

I too would prefer a 3 man team, but if it's 2 man, that'd be fine as well. I'm in if there are still interested people out there.


----------



## Justin618

A lot of guys have asked and pmed me. So created a flyer and all necessary rules and regulations document last night for a july tourney. I asked a mod to delete my June tourney thread.

I will.hopefully have it up tonight or tomorrow. Some finishing touches and all will be good.

Few changes. I had to add in some other information to keep it civil and legal.

Keep an eye out for it


----------

